# Hlektronika.gr > Site & Forum >  >  κατασκευες

## billtech

ερωτηση προς τους admin περισσοτερο...
παιδια θελω να ανεβασω μια κατασκευη που εκανα.που ανεβαζω τα αρχεια?πως την ανεβαζω στις κατασκευες?
ευχαριστω.

----------


## PCMan

Κάνε εδώ το πόστ της κατασκευής σου και ύστερα οι mods θα το μεταφέρουν στα κυκλώματα.

----------


## gRooV

Αν απλά θες να μας δείξεις την κατασκευή σου μαζί με το σχέδιο γράψε ένα μήνυμα στο "Παρουσίαση Κατασκευών", αν όμως ετοιμάσεις μία παρουσίαση μαζί με φωτογραφίες και περιγραφή βήμα βήμα στείλτο με email σε μένα να το περάσω στις κατασκευές.

----------


## kostaskarageorgos

εισαγωγη στον picaxe

----------

